# classical music for masochists anyone?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay let's talk about classical modern composers that are Noisy, atonal, dissonant to the extreme that it's kind of a pain to lisen to it, but since your some sonic masochist and enjoy the tortureous way of there composition, thus meaning it's classical music you find annoying has hell, but you still lisen to it...you dont know why maybe your maso and dont know it.

Than i would like to mention i give honnorable mention to these two fellows from china, *Xu Shuya *and* Ge gan-ru*(modern work) for there dissonance there boldess, see avant exist in china, Noisy classical.But Noisy is not pejorative Noisy dosen mean anti music necessarly, when it's well orchestrated?

Does someone get my point here or have a clue what im talking about?

What are you favorite classical composer in this departement or style, what is a pain to lisen to but
rewarding after fews lisen for you.

I hope Xu Shuya or Ge gan ru wont take my remark has an insult, since i think there Noisyness put in evidence there prettier moments in contrast.Just like olivier Messiaen did , this is only an opinion not an argument but anyway.

:tiphat:


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Some stuff I've listened to recently:
















The third one (Oren Ambarchi et al's afternoon tea) might be the most accessible.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

I have to add that these are not "merely" pain or "mindless torture" or whatever. They actually are good. They have a certain mental energy, electronic color, and long term pacing that takes one to new places. And these new places are valuable and detailed places.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Sometimes Xenakis gives me headaches, I don't play his music often but I don't hate it either.


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

Try listening back-to-back to Barraqué's Piano Sonata and Boulez's 2nd Piano Sonata. These two works have to be epitome of what people hate about serialism. And yet they're so seductive in their uncompromising attitudes towards intellectual approaches to music that the pain they elicit in their excluding of neophytes (like me) from appreciation paradoxically becomes pleasurable from a masochistic perspective. Two truly great piano works.


----------

